#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: ارور AW SNAP در گوگل کروم ویندوز 7

## touch

*درود خدمت دوستان
یه مشکل برای یکی از همکارام پیش اومده که ویندوز رو عوض کرده و سیستم حسابداری محک رو نصب کرده
مرورگر گوگل کروم رو که باز میکنه این پیغام میاد


index.jpg
ولی قبلا این طور نبود حسابداری با کروم مشکلی نداشت ویندوز رو که عوض کردم این مشکل پیش اومد
حتی به پشتیبان سیستم حسابداری تماس گرفته بود بهش گفتن که مشکل از ما نیست
حالا اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده ممنون میشم*
*با تشکر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

کیی نیست ؟؟

----------


## manhant

*برای حل مشکل صفحه Aw Snap something went wrong ابتدا باید وارد بخش تنظیمات در گوگل کروم شوید . برای ورود به این بخش در مرورگر های زبان انگلیسی روی آیکون سه نقطه در سمت چپ تصویر گوشه بالایی و در مرورگرهای فارسی روی همین آیکون در سمت راست تصویر کلیک کنید .*

95628-136.jpg

*سپس در بخش تنظیمات روی گزینه Show advanced settings و یا نمایش تنظیمات پیشرفته کلیک کنید تا گزینه مورد نظر ما به نمایش در بیاید .*

95628-138.jpg

*در این مرحله تنها کافیست از میان تمام گزینه هایی که تیک روی آن ها خورده گزینه Use a prediction service to load pages more quickly را از حالت تیک دار خارج کرده و آن را غیر فعال کنید . در مرورگر های گ.گل کروم فارسی این گزینه تحت عنوان “استفاده از یک سرویس پیش بینی برای بار کردن سریع تر صفحه ها ” ثبت شده است بنابراین در این نوع مرورگرها شما باید در صفحه نمایش تنظیمات پیشرفته به دنبال این گزینه باشید و تیک کنار آن را برداشته و آن را غیر فعال کنید .*

95628-139.jpg

*در انتها نیز برای تکمیل شدن مراحل حل مشکل صفحه Aw Snap something went wrong کافیست یکبار مرورگر خود را بسته و دوباره آن را باز کنید . حالا دیگر عملکرد این مرورگر بهبود یافته و صفحه ارور Aw Snap را مشاهده نخواهید کرد .
* :ارور AW SNAP در گوگل کروم ویندوز 7:

----------

*touch*

----------


## touch

ممنون دوست عزیز ولی روی سیتینگ که کلیک میکنم‌همچین گزینه هایی نمیاد حالا من فردا میرم امتحان میکنم  خبرش رو‌اعلام‌میکنم ممنون از وقتی‌که گذاشتین دوست عزیز
باتشکر

----------

*manhant*

----------

